# Help me taking advantage of my 1tb cloud space



## Helton (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi,

I have one laptop with two discs, 1 256 gb ssd (main) and one 512 gb hd. I also have one 2 tb EHD. I also have 1 tb of cloud space available (Microsoft Onedrive).

I put my catalog plus previews/smart previews on the ssd drive. Images (raw files) go on the EHD. The EHD stays connected strictly when needed, when I import new pictures or when I want to save altered metadata to it. Otherwise it stays offline.  The EHD is my picture´s main copy.

This is my backup workflow:

1 - Mirror the EHD pictures folder to a folder on the laptop´s hd
2 - Disconnect the EHD and put it aside
3 - Use FreeFileSync app to sync the folder on the hd to another folder on the same hd wich syncs to the cloud
4 - Use the "Save space" feature of OneDrive to erase files locally  on the synched folder

This way I have three copies of my pictures, one on the EHD, one on the laptop´s hd and one on the cloud

It works but but it´s not versioned, as I have local space restrictions I would like to do versioning on Onedrive´s copy.

Any ideas of how to do this ?

Thanks,

Helton


----------

